# confusing misfire issue



## c_elliott (Apr 18, 2011)

My 95 max has a confusing to me misfire issue. About 2 weeks ago my cel came on for knock sensor bank 1 circuit 1 and misfire cyl 2. This past friday light came on again for knock and multiple misfire. So sat i put new plugs in cel on again read knock and #5 misfire. I bought a new coil installed it and still same prob. 

I also tried to put my old coil back in and swap coils from one to the other problem still in the same place. So today i had it read again at autozone and i pulled a p1320, the same knock code , and the same #5 code.

Azone printed my out the troubleshoot for the 1320 and it said

Faulty ignition with possible 
A) cam sensor
B) power transistor unit
C) failed ignition ballast
Or 
D) open or short circuit condition

My question is would and of these 4 things cause only 1 cyl to misfire or would it cause problems with multiple cyls? Im just getting fed up and would like to fix it myself because i just dont have mechanic money.

Any help or advice will be appreciated


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The cam sensor would affect multiple cylinders. The ignition ballast and transistor, IIRC, are both integral of the individual coil packs, so, yes, they would affect an individual cylinder. Check the wiring circuit for #5 coil.


----------



## c_elliott (Apr 18, 2011)

How would i check that? Is that the wiring that goes to the plug on for the coil? Sorry for my dumbness im just not to familair with these types if problems besides normal plug and wire changing. And pics of anything to maybe help me out or put it in prospective. Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The wiring between the ECM and #5 coil harness connector. Disconnect the battery while testing these circuits. You'll need a wiring diagram and a multimeter. A common place for wire breakage is the bend in the EGI harness between where it enters the engine compartment at the passenger side firewall and where it attaches to the engine. WHile testing these circuits, have someone bend and twist the harness in this area to check for an intermittant open.


----------



## c_elliott (Apr 18, 2011)

Well only thing left to check is the injector if thats not the problem then im gonna sell it and not look back.


----------

